# Do you cover your Rats cage?



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I noticed that whenever I let my Rats free-roam they always look for some dark place; like under the covers, under the bed etc. and when in the cage they spend daytime in the igloo or in the corner of the cage.
I just got a feeling that they feel more secure during daylight in a cave-like dark place, so I put cardboard against 3 sides and top of the cage and I I clip a towel over the front that I keep down during the day.
Not only is it dark and secure for them, the cardboard cuts down on drafts and keeps them warmer in a cold winter.
It just seemed so unnatural to have an open cage, with light coming in during their sleep cycle. I think Rats like to have their privacy in the daytime so they sleep secure.
Spider


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I actually read something about rats needing to have complete darkness areas, and it only seems natural being they are nocturnal critters, so I either use an old throw over the top part of the cage or I try to make sure there is something in their cage that they can crawl into to feel like theyre burrowed.


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

I think my rats are abnormal...they hate dark spaces and they're always awake during the day and asleep during the night. So I don't cover their cage


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Mine prefer low lighting to complete darkness.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I actually have kept their cage mostly covered the past few days, not because of light but to help keep them warm. There's a blanket over the top and sides of the cage, and at night I hang a towel over the front top half (which is where most of them stay). They seem to like it, and haven't destroyed the blanket yet ^^


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

mine are awake all day and all might (maybe 5 hours of sleep) and if i put anything on top of the cage it's IN the cage within 5 seconds :roll:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My Horde is in the cage closest to the window so it can be very bright during the day, and they are all smushed in the hammies, or on the shelves but rarely in their snap-inn houses. :roll:

They don't know the "rules"


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I have thought about it many times, but my boys aren't near the window and are pretty nocturnal, as I pretty much am nowadays.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Would there be a concern, though, covering the whole cage with cardboard or blankets and the like, to prevent proper ventilation? There's not much of a difference, I would think, between an aquarium and a wire cage that's been completely (or mostly) covered. 

My girls never seem bothered by the light; I've got them mostly on my schedule these days, and they seem to have no troubles running around at noon. But they do have a dark corner of the cage with an igloo in it for during the day (and are far from the window), and I keep it really dark in my room at night.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

mine don't really care because when i covered the hammock i made to incourage them to go in they still don't in it. only once in awhile though.

*post edited*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I once tried covering the cage... And the boys instantly tried pulling it inside...

No go. :lol:


----------



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

My Rats prefer to have "options". They want towels to tunnel in (but not IN boxes or anything). Boxes to hide in (but NO towels or blankets inside), and some fabric or paper towels to push or drag around. They aren't quite sure what to do with hammocks. 

Silly Ratties.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

muy girls and male don't mind the light. When we are home on weekends they are all confused and don't know when to sleep at all- They sleep mostly at night on weekends and are up in the daytime. During the days they sleep more in the daytime, and wake up when I come home at lunch, and then go back to sleep. They are going to be really confused this weekend because both me and my mom are home Monday and Tuesday for Christmas


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

I plan to keep my cage partly covered with a towel or two. I might have to buy my own towels for this purpose, because I don't think my Love's mom would be very happy if my rats chewed their towels, but I think it's a good idea. Especially since they'll be living in the basement, and even though it doesn't freeze down here, it stays a few degrees cooler than the upper levels of the house.


----------

